# F-150 Daily Driver



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

I am looking at a newer daily driver. I've driven F-250/350 for quite a while. Always plowed with them and used them for daily use. Using loaders/tractors and I don't need a plow on my truck and would like something w better fuel mileage. Still want to be able to use it as a truck if needed to. I've had all the engines Ford has offered for the last 25 years. Looking at a F-150 or maybe even a Tundra? My question is more regarding the 5.4 vs the 5.0 in the F-150. The 5.4's in our work trucks do what they need to, just slow and suck the fuel down. Also when they switched to the 5.0/ecoboost were there any changes to the truck itself that would benefit from the newer model years. The 15 and newer are out of the budget for now. Thanks in advance.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Cooter24 said:


> I would like something w better fuel mileage. Still want to be able to use it as a truck if needed to. I've had all the engines Ford has offered for the last 25 years.


Then why even consider the 5.4....2nd biggest turd of an engine to the 6.oh no ford has put out. I owned/own ford & GM trucks, and with the limited experiences I have owning a 5.4, on top of every mechanic I know cussing them, never again.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I've got a 5.4 in my van, it's only got 396K on the clock.

Oil changed every 10k with moblie 1 

Not a powerhouse but it gets the job done.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My 2012 Tundra is my daily driver and I love it. I like the new Super Duties but, I've never been a fan of F-150's.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Know several people that have the Eco Boost in F150’s including a family member. They’re very capable when it comes to towing and easy on fuel. When I got my last SD the dealer gave me F-150 with the eco boost as a loner while they had a line x bed liner sprayed. I bought about 300miles on it and was pretty impressed. If I was looking for a 1/2t pickup it’d be a F150 with eco boost.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm waiting for the Jeep truck with the diesel.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm waiting for the Jeep truck with the diesel.


Here's one with a backhoe


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Already have a Jeep truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Here's one with a backhoe
> View attachment 187605
> View attachment 187606


I want it!


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm first in line for one. Our 2011 wrangler has been great, and the gladiator, I told my wife will be my mid life crisis vehicle.

https://www.roadandtrack.com/new-cars/future-cars/news/a29009/2017-jeep-wrangler-pickup-info/


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

DeVries said:


> I'm first in line for one. Our 2011 wrangler has been great, and the gladiator, I told my wife will be my mid life crisis vehicle.
> 
> https://www.roadandtrack.com/new-cars/future-cars/news/a29009/2017-jeep-wrangler-pickup-info/


Looks just like a ford raptor...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks just like a ford raptor...


Uh, cuz it has 4 tires and a bed?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks just like a ford raptor...


It does?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It does?


use your good eye


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> use your good eye


Silly me...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

DeVries said:


> I'm first in line for one. Our 2011 wrangler has been great, and the gladiator, I told my wife will be my mid life crisis vehicle.
> 
> https://www.roadandtrack.com/new-cars/future-cars/news/a29009/2017-jeep-wrangler-pickup-info/


This is a Jeep Gladiator, not the new tinker toy using the same name....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It does?


Squint real hard and hold your breath for 4minutes..... you see it....


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> Uh, cuz it has 4 tires and a bed?


Ya that's it.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

BUFF said:


> This is a Jeep Gladiator, not the new tinker toy using the same name....
> View attachment 187642


Sort of like FCA engines being called "Hemi" when they are really a pent-roof. No true hemi can have more than a 2 valve head.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> This is a Jeep Gladiator, not the new tinker toy using the same name....
> View attachment 187642


That was the first truck I ever plowed in with a front mounted plow... guy had a pile of those things.

Meyers twin stick to boot...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> That was the first truck I ever plowed in with a front mounted plow... guy had a pile of those things.
> 
> Meyers twin stick to boot...


There's a real clean one down the road I'd like to have, doen't get driven very often and thought aboot seeing if he'd sell but the guy supports the "blue team"....


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Cooter24 said:


> I am looking at a newer daily driver. I've driven F-250/350 for quite a while. Always plowed with them and used them for daily use. Using loaders/tractors and I don't need a plow on my truck and would like something w better fuel mileage. Still want to be able to use it as a truck if needed to. I've had all the engines Ford has offered for the last 25 years. Looking at a F-150 or maybe even a Tundra? My question is more regarding the 5.4 vs the 5.0 in the F-150. The 5.4's in our work trucks do what they need to, just slow and suck the fuel down. Also when they switched to the 5.0/ecoboost were there any changes to the truck itself that would benefit from the newer model years. The 15 and newer are out of the budget for now. Thanks in advance.


Although they worked _most_ of the bugs out of the modular motors over their long production run, some folks still had issues. (Show me _any_ motor that doesn't have some kind of issue though.) That said, there's any number of reasons they no longer offer those motors.

As for the newer engines in the Ford half tons, the 5.0 is probably the least complex - but still far more complex than the modular motors it replaces. That said, it's turned out to be a pretty sweet motor and you'd probably like it a lot more than any 5.4. The EcoBoost motors are far more complex, but generally put out more usable power and get better mileage than either the 5.0 or 5.4 - depending on how heavy your foot is. In fact the power that even the 2.7 puts out will amaze most folks.

Hope that helps!


----------

